# CDs auf DVD brennen + Install-Loader



## suic!d3 (16. August 2004)

hi!

folgendes problem:
ich hab ein programm, dass auf 3 installations-cds geliefert wurde. bei der installation werden die cds der reihe nach abgefragt (wenn setup auf cd1 fertig ->  cd2 einlegen, wenn cd2 fertig -> cd3). 
nun möchte ich diese *3 cds*  zusammen auf eine *dvd*  brennen. jedoch werden die ordner in denen die inhalte der cds liegen nicht automatisch im setup erkannt.  der installer verlangt immer den pfad DVD:\setup.exe anstatt  DVD:\cd1\setup.exe, bzw. DVD:\cd2\setup.exe DVD:\cd3\setup.exe.

gibt es ne möglichkeit, vielleicht über nen andren installer oder über die autorun.bat, dieses problem zu beseitigen?



mfg
sui


----------

